

How URLs Work - MikeMKH
http://comp-phil.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-urls-work.html

======
HoneyAndSilicon
Nothing about real implications about how you build URLs in an app. Just a
pre-(web dev 101)-level or 1st-paragraph-of-wikipedia intro to
"<http://www.example.com>

